# Seeking family obituaries



## PolarSailor (Dec 27, 2019)

I am trying to obtain obituaries for my Great Grandfather, Samuel Jones who died on the 4th of July, 1920. Also obituaries for three of his brothers. Captain Arthur Jones who died November 17, 1945, John Arthur Jones who died August 18, 1941. Hugh Stephen Jones who died May 5, 1945. All of these seafarers lived in Aberystwyth, Wales. They all served under The Old Red Duster under sail and steam. All are buried in Aberystwyth Cemetary. Any thoughts or leads would be appreciated.

Thanks

Polar Sailor (Ian)


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

*Photos of Gravestones Aberystwyth Town Cemetery 26.1.2020*

Hello PolarSailor (Ian) - I had a look in Aberystwyth Town Cemetery this afternoon to see if I could spot any of your family's headstones. There are hundreds of stones, many of which are badly weathered and difficult to read but I did find the stone of Captain Arthur Jones Died 17.11.1945 which, coincidentally, was next door to that of my grandfather Evan James Davies. In another part of the cemetery I found the headstone of Capt Samuel Jones, two of his children and his wife although this one may not be your great grandfather as the date of death recorded on the stone is 3rd July 1920 (not 4th). Translation of the inscription from the Welsh is as follows: In loving memory of William Samuel Jones of this town Born June 9th 1885 Died February 17th 1888 Also of Maggie Eleanor Jones Born August 22nd 1898 Died March 23rd 1900 Als of Capt Samuel Jones, father of the above Died July 3rd 1920 aged 67 Also of Mary Ann Jones Dear Wife of the above Died January 1st 1934 aged 76. I will keep an eye out for John Arthur Jones and Hugh Stephen Jones on my future weekly visits...All the best Ivor (John)


----------



## PolarSailor (Dec 27, 2019)

Good afternoon Ivor (John) Many thanks for the photographs of family headstones in Aberystwyth Cemetery. These are indeed our family markers. Captain Samuel Jones is indeed my Great Grandfather. Great Uncles Hugh Stephen and John Arthur are in the cemetery along with their respective wives. I have some pictures of their headstones but the ones you sent to me are much better in clarity so my thanks for your thoughtfulness in sending them to me.
There is one other headstone, it being the one for my Great Great Grandfather
John Jones Plot 8 grave 261 and his family. The photo that I have does not give clarity to the inscriptions. Along with John of High St. Aberystwyth are his wife Eliza, their son William David who took ill on the Barque HOPE of Aberystwyth,also their daughter Annie and Johns Sister Catherine Ganderton. Should you happen to come across the marker I certainly would welcome a better photograph of the inscriptions. It was interesting that your Grandfather is resting beside Great Uncle Arthur. Great Grandfather Samuel is buried just two graves from Captain Davies under whom he often sailed. Of course our family names ie Jones and Davies are among the more common Welsh family names but it is an interesting coincidence. Again thanks so much for your help with the photogaphs, I am making color copies for my archive.
All the best

Polar Sailor (Ian)


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

Evening PolarSailor (Ian) - Thanks for the reply and I'm glad that the photos were helpful to you. I will continue to look for your other relatives on my regular visits to the Town Cemetery - The plot number and grave number may help if I can find a map or speak to one of the Stone Masons working down there from time to time. Another co-incidence...my Grandfather, Evan James Davies lived at "Hallow ", no.4 High Street (opposite "The Ship and Castle" all his married life (1920s to1960s). All the best Ivor (John).


----------



## PolarSailor (Dec 27, 2019)

Ivor(John) I found that if you go to Ceredigion.gov.uk you can access the cemetery data base and it is useful to find plot and grave numbers. The staff were very helpful. The entry for my Great Great Grandfather gives his place of death as High Street Court but no house number etc. He was an ostler at the Lion Hotel, that was in 1879 when he died. I also found that at times the data given may not include everyone mentioned on the headstone. For example on the family headstone it mentioned William David Jones who was their son, and he died at sea and I presume he was buried at sea. But the cemetery does not record his name. I expect the family had his name added in remembrance. It is interesting to note that his namesake William Samuel Jones appears on the headstone for Great Grandfather Capt. Samuel Jones. The last to be buried in the plot for GG John Jones was his son Thomas who died in 1952 (1861-1952) and I do not think his name appears on the marker. In the 1939 records he is listed as a retired Bosun living with his brother Capt. Arthur Jones. So far I have not been able to find out anything of Thomas' seafaring career. So when one door opens another may close a bit. I feel sure there may be other family resting in the cemetery but thus far I have no leads as to names etc. I am hopeful that when I locate the obituaries for various family there may be a hint or two to follow up on. At any rate thanks again and have a great day.
Polar Sailor (Ian)


----------



## IvortheEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

*Seeking Family Obituaries Aberystwyth*

You too PolarSailor (Ian) - I'll check out the Ceredigion.gov.uk website before I venture down to the cemetery again (may not be this weekend as my wife is off up to Liverpool to see our eldest daughter and her family). I suspect that]High Street Court]might be half way down High Street on the same side as my Grandparents' former home. One of Evan James Davies' sisters, Lucy (married name Wheeler) had a Fishmonger shop in a garage at the entrance to the Court and there are cottages set back from High Street within. All the best Ivor (John)


----------



## PolarSailor (Dec 27, 2019)

Ivor (John) Many thanks for yours and the Aberystwyth maps. I found some interesting information on two of my great uncles and that is that they both owned properties which their respective wives ran as guesthouses while they were away at sea. John Arthur owned Exeter House which I am told is still standing but is now student apartments at the University and Hugh Stephen owned Rosedale on Stanley Terrace but I do not know that it is still there.
Now with the maps you sent I can see when they lived in the past. Have a great weekend, my Great Grandfather was married at St David's in Liverpool back in the 1880s. Have a great weekend. Polar Sailor(Ian)


----------



## spooner (Mar 8, 2019)

*recording gravestones*

Would you like to create a memorial for your family at findagrave.com? It's a wonderful resource for family history researchers and your contributions (everyone's!) are preserved there for the future. Gravestones can be removed (on purpose! for a number of reasons) or vandalized so preserving a photo with the transcript of the wording on the stone (and other memorials - urn, kerb, etc.) is very important. I hope this is of some interest.
Stay Safe.


----------

